# Introducing Jake and Rilie



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Here is Jake











And here is Rilie











Jake reminds me alot of what I though Hooch yould grow up to be. He stands 24 inces at the front sholder and is about 75 lbs. Rilie is about 22 inches but a whpping 90 lbs she will definitely be going on an exercise program. 

THe will have to stay together Jake is very shy and follows Rilie's every lead. If she lets a strange pet her then he finally comes up to you. Both are healthy. I think my father in law is wanting them for his 20 acre farm (with lake) and that way I could work with them but lets see if that works out for them. The FIL can be quite fickle at times. 

Will try and get full body shots this afternoon.

Hooch


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

oh JOhn.. hope that works out for them.. that way they stay close and you can keep an eye on them.. they are both so cute! keep us posted.. hope you can find a good home for them soon!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Jakes face looks alot like Carson. I don't know about structure but that look....that's very familar.  

They are both great looking goldies....remind me again....why aren't *you* keeping them.... :


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Beautiful head shot.
The girl is heavy but nothing that excercise can't take care of.
Hope it works with yr FIL.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

btw how are they getting along with your crew so far??


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gosh they are gorgeous. I would agree that they need to stay together. It sounds like they are really bonded. Hope they find their furever home soon. Hopefullly your FIL will take them. That sounds like a great place they could live at and you would still be able to see them.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

They're both so beautiful!!! Here's praying your FIL gives them a wonderful forever home.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh, I do hope your FIL decides he needs those gorgeous dogs in his life!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Carson's I have 7 (5goldens, a poodle and ass face) already. LOL If this works out with the FIL it is just like I am keeping them.

Lil they have all gotten along really well. River was a little upset when they first showed like here I have been so through nursing ya'll but she calmed down.

Had a 20 minute getting to know it other butt sniffing and everyone went to their respective corners.

Hooch


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Carson's I have 7 (5goldens, a poodle and ass face) already. LOL If this works out with the FIL it is just like I am keeping them.


With 7 already.....what's two more....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> With 7 already.....what's two more....


 
LOL I hear ya!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> LOL I hear ya!!!!!
> 
> Hooch


Just had a thought.....trade "ass face" for Jake and Rilie!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Very Beautiful dogs....... Rilie will be back in shape in no time.. lil exercise and some green beans.........


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Carson's I have 7 (5goldens, a poodle and ass face) already. LOL If this works out with the FIL it is just like I am keeping them.
> 
> Lil they have all gotten along really well. River was a little upset when they first showed like here I have been so through nursing ya'll but she calmed down.
> 
> ...


Yeah whats two more...lol... 

and glad they are getting along so far and hopefully your FIL will take them.. that sounds like a great place..


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They're beautiful Hooch. I hope it works out for you and your FIL.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Hooch,

What's the story with these guys, did you rescue them? They are gorgeous!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

If they are as nice as they are beautiful he'll scoop them up! Lovely dogs!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

GoldenShamus said:


> Hooch,
> 
> What's the story with these guys, did you rescue them? They are gorgeous!


They are 2 three year old pups that was from River's (my dog) second litter. The husbands wife died of cancer quite unexpectedly about 3 months ago and he had been struggling with where he was going to live. Keep the house or move into condo with his son in Colorado. I was encouraged to hear him say that if things worked out and he could talk his son into it that he would like to buy a house in a few months and bring them out there with him. Was a little to tired last night to post that. so we and him are hoping that is something that might happen.

Hooch


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

They are beautiful John. I sure hope something works out for them. Hopefully your FIL will decide to take them. What a lovely pair!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

Rilee and Jake are gorgeous!

Whats 2 more?


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> They are 2 three year old pups that was from River's (my dog) second litter. The husbands wife died of cancer quite unexpectedly about 3 months ago and he had been struggling with where he was going to live. Keep the house or move into condo with his son in Colorado. I was encouraged to hear him say that if things worked out and he could talk his son into it that he would like to buy a house in a few months and bring them out there with him. Was a little to tired last night to post that. so we and him are hoping that is something that might happen.
> 
> Hooch


Oh, that's right, you had posted about that. Sorry, too much going on in my head lately....

They are gorgeous, hope they find a new home somewhere great...or maybe they'll just stay with you??????


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I agree, whats 2 more afterall I have 12 dogs and if I can live with them you all can live with 2 more...

Hope it all works out and they can find thier place with someone to love them...either you all, your FIL or the gentleman who they were with...
Best to you on this task...:smooch:


----------

